# Dora's triplets :)



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

The 2 caramels are does and the black one is a buck


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

erica4481 said:


> The 2 caramels are does and the black one is a buck


More pics


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh they are so adorable . I love that little buckling ,lol
He looks full of personality . Beautiful babies , congrats


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Trickyroo said:


> Oh they are so adorable . I love that little buckling ,lol
> He looks full of personality . Beautiful babies , congrats


He is the smallest but he is also the strongest and seems to like posing for the camera


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

He looks like he's born to be in front of the camera , lolol
I just love him , lol 
Enjoy your babies


----------



## goat luver 101 (Jul 19, 2011)

Cute! Congrats, they look great!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

erica4481 said:


> The 2 caramels are does and the black one is a buck


I just realized that it said Dora's triplets . Moms name is Lora  her twin Dora had her twins last week. Oops


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Very cute! Nigerians? Or Pygmy crosses?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Lora is a fabulous name ! I love the name Dora


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Scottyhorse said:


> Very cute! Nigerians? Or Pygmy crosses?


I don't have a clue. Whatever the mom is and supposedly bred to a pygmy. I can't really tell the difference was told mom is a pygmy but she is a little bigger than my registered pygmys. Here is a pic of mom


----------

